# I just stole my new camera off ebay



## gsgary (Jul 31, 2014)

Rollei XF35 for £8.50 = $14.36 hopefully shoot a roll next weekend


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 31, 2014)

Soooooo.... you'll sell it to me for $20?


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 31, 2014)

I sold a couple of those on ebay but that was about a decade ago. Thinking I got around $60.00 for the last one and had to ship it all the way to Asia. You certainly got the right price. It's a "Singapore special" but it'll take a nice photo -- don't stress the film advance.

Joe


----------

